# My other new Serra



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Had for a couple weeks, he's really aggressive too, about 2.5"


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I was leaning towards HighBack Rhom


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

damn, clean that glass man! LOL j/k looks great man. When you getting some rays?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> damn, clean that glass man! LOL j/k looks great man. When you getting some rays?


 Whenever I can frre up some space









Can't wait to see yours tho


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

If I had to guess, looks like a rhom. Great addition!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I was also thinkin Spilo CF??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

common name = spilo cf


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

irritan


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks like a Rhomie heh


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

spilo cf

b.c.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

kind of resembles my fish in the recent pics i posted. mine has less red on the anal fin though and kind of a green tint to him on the sides. nice fish though, good luck.

Oburi


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Trust me on this... your little bastard is S. Irritans...







...i have 2 of this little monsters...







!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Trust me on this... your little bastard is S. Irritans...:nod: ...i have 2 of this little monsters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Only paid $20


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

woohoo i guessed right
20 buks MAN


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

how big is the fish? because mine looks like it alot...S.Irritans sounds like an awsome fish!

Oburi

btw what do you think in comparison to mine?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I think mine looks a lot different than yours, body shape, spotting, and color....

IMO, we have 2 different fish :nod:


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Trust me on this... your little bastard is S. Irritans...:nod: ...i have 2 of this little monsters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

